# Big Georgia trout



## Inatree (Feb 4, 2008)

Me and buddy caught these in N.GA







[/IMG]

Big fish






[/IMG]


----------



## Fortner (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice, what part were you at?


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice Fish.Is that strictly a put and take fishery?


----------



## Black Crowes (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats.

But those big fish should have been put back.   No dig just my personal opinion.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 5, 2008)

Id like to see those in my FRYING PAN.


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 5, 2008)

Black Crowes said:


> Congrats.
> 
> But those big fish should have been put back.   No dig just my personal opinion.



ditto...........


----------



## SouthernAngler (Feb 5, 2008)

Black Crowes said:


> ....But those big fish should have been put back.   No dig just my personal opinion.



Yup......I agree


----------



## hevishot (Feb 5, 2008)

Black Crowes said:


> Congrats.
> 
> But those big fish should have been put back.   No dig just my personal opinion.



why? They are nothing but pellet pigs...stocked, fed and caught. They, in no way, represent wild trout. They are no different than pen raised quail, really. Not bashing your catch at all but I cant see any problem with keeping "atifically' grown trout....


----------



## hevishot (Feb 5, 2008)

now IF these were the real deal, I'd agree they should be released but pellet pigs? who cares?


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 5, 2008)

soque?


----------



## Tenkiller (Feb 5, 2008)

hevishot said:


> now IF these were the real deal, I'd agree they should be released but pellet pigs? who cares?



I'm with you hevi


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice catch.  Congrats.

Now how about if you have an opinion on if a fish should be kept, you start your own thread in the appropriate forum.  The purpose of this forum is to share our success.

Hoss


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow.. Looks like at least 150.00 stringer of fish. 

Dont care for the pellet pigs.. Chasing the monsters of the N Ga rivers is not what it used to be.. Now every stinking home on the rivers and creeks have pet trout.. Honestly I think it is truly sad. But man they sure eat good.


----------



## Guy (Feb 5, 2008)

Eat 'em.  God put fish in the waters for a reason!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hevishot said:


> now IF these were the real deal, I'd agree they should be released but pellet pigs? who cares?



Same here.  Nice catch!  I would proud of those! They look delicious.  What did you use for bait?


----------



## Old_Dirt (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont see any rods?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Must have used ground up Buckeyes


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Feb 5, 2008)

These fish were caught right below Helen Ga. I know where too. I caught some a few years ago in the same spot. That is a good place to park. But good walk to fish.


----------



## JasonF (Feb 5, 2008)

Hoss said:


> Nice catch.  Congrats.
> 
> Now how about if you have an opinion on if a fish should be kept, you start your own thread in the appropriate forum.  The purpose of this forum is to share our success.
> 
> Hoss



Well put Hoss!  Thats an awesome string of fish for sure!  Well done!


----------



## Inatree (Feb 5, 2008)

Nobody was feeding them anywhere near where we caught them but I'm sure they got some help getting this big and then migrated.
And you better believe I ate em !


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Inatree said:


> Nobody was feeding them anywhere near where we caught them but I'm sure they got some help getting this big and then migrated.
> And you better believe I ate em !


I hope you did eat them.  I would have!...and do!


----------



## Larcus (Feb 5, 2008)

If people here made you feel so bad you can't eat them, please email them to me. I will put them to rest on my grill. Looks like some good eating to me!
Larcus


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Feb 7, 2008)

ArrowSlinger07 said:


> These fish were caught right below Helen Ga. I know where too. I caught some a few years ago in the same spot. That is a good place to park. But good walk to fish.



If they were caught below Helen o nthe Hooch then they were tresspassing. Those fish belong to Unicoi Outfitters.

I doubt that's where they were.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> If they were caught below Helen o nthe Hooch then they were tresspassing. Those fish belong to Unicoi Outfitters.



yep..... and they feed them


----------



## carabrook (Feb 7, 2008)

give me a break guys, why so negative, the guys caught some great trout I'd be proud to catch and cook. come on just enjoy with them


----------



## Hoss (Feb 7, 2008)

> give me a break guys, why so negative, the guys caught some great trout I'd be proud to catch and cook. come on just enjoy with them



That is absolutely correct.  This is the bragging board.  Enjoy others success.

Hoss


----------



## fowl play (Feb 7, 2008)

Pellet pigs or not there still fun to catch on a fly rod!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am surprised they have not come back and defended their catch......


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 7, 2008)

beautiful looking fish. Thought trout have to have really cold water to live in?


----------



## zksailfish (Feb 7, 2008)

who cares, if it is legal then keep what you want, Great fish


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 7, 2008)

ArrowSlinger07 said:


> These fish were caught right below Helen Ga. I know where too. I caught some a few years ago in the same spot. That is a good place to park. But good walk to fish.




Sorry but the hooch isn't that small (first pic) anywhere below helen. Even at 19 cfs this summer.  i spend probably 200 plus days a year there.  Judging by the stream size and veg. on the bank I would say one of the branches of the Soque.  Goshen Creek being a good possiblity.  It's basically all private and has lots of different landowners, some that wouldn't mind letting family or friends keep fish.   The other possiblity since there are no rods in the pictures is they picked them up dead or dying when the water went towards 80 degrees this summer.  If legal good for them, if not it all works out in the end.


----------



## short stop (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice fish 
     On here  everyone is an expert .  Where  did they come from ?   where  were you at ?  well  does it matter   ?  Youd be a straight up fool to  tell the world  on the  internet  .  To rattle off   a possiblity  of  picking  up dead or dying fish ----cmon    ''Gezzus  '' .    

  I  used to  catch  fish  like that    on Soque  everyday  when my family owned land there in the  80's 90's   , yeah  It was  Heaven   to  the trout Gods .  We ate  the lil  one's    in the 5 lb range everday  we fished  . Id  keep all the  Bows  but turn all the Browns loose .


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 8, 2008)

Well  Mr. Short Stop I have personally watched more than one person in the summer at the G.C Jackson Bridge on the Soque net or pick up the dead/dying fish coming down the river and putting them on stringers.  It would make one heck of a picture.  With 20 plus miles of the Soque/tribs being private I don't think your giving away any spots by saying "private water on the Soque." etc.  However that ain't the hooch in background of the first pic I can assure ya.


----------



## Mr W. (Feb 9, 2008)

> Nice catch. Congrats.
> 
> Now how about if you have an opinion on if a fish should be kept, you start your own thread in the appropriate forum. The purpose of this forum is to share our success.


----------



## dale (Feb 9, 2008)

This is why I don't like to post pictures, everyone is ready to jump on you about location , how or why you did it. Like a bunch of grumpy old ladies with nothing good to say.  It is a great photo, and like all who won't say it , sure wish I had caught them. Good for you.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't realize people could own a river or trout??? Nice catch!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 9, 2008)

great stringer of trout..looking at the two fisherman in their shorts makes me feel like a sissy for wearing wading boots. I grew up trout fishing in the mountains with my Dad. It's tough to find water that holds big trout that has not had pressure. I have hiked miles to get to   pools that potentially held good fish..congrats on the day of a lifetime!


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 9, 2008)

Larcus said:


> If people here made you feel so bad you can't eat them, please email them to me. I will put them to rest on my grill. Looks like some good eating to me!
> Larcus



Thats a first to me,  emailed groceries


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the great stringer of fish! 
Keep the spot to your self!!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 9, 2008)

weathermantrey said:


> I didn't realize people could own a river or trout??? Nice catch!



Guess you don't fish much in NGA...


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't trout fished in years... I just dont understand how it could be considered trespassing to kayak down a river and fish?


----------



## Resica (Feb 10, 2008)

weathermantrey said:


> I haven't trout fished in years... I just dont understand how it could be considered trespassing to kayak down a river and fish?



In PA. if you own both sides of the stream,and the stream hasn't been historically listed as navigable,you can prevent entrance.If navigable in the books of yesterday,then it's open.Or something like that.


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 10, 2008)

Great catch there!  Its too bad that you get ridiculed for an awesome day on the water.  Gotta love the folks that hide behind their computers and find some flaw in everything.  More than likely jealousy.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 10, 2008)

weathermantrey said:


> I haven't trout fished in years... I just dont understand how it could be considered trespassing to kayak down a river and fish?



Been  few conflicts up there because of that.  Some folks think they own the river.  Some stretches you can't go up: For exampleSmithgall Woods has a Private Stream and you can't go upstream past the cable unless you stay there.


----------



## fwhitaker (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually you can fish Duke's Creek in Smithgal Woods, you just have to submit to a few regs.
You can only fish on Wed, Sat, and Sun. 15 fishermen a day (must sign in and out)
barbless hooks (all hooks in your possesion must be barbless or its a $35 per hook fine)
no keeping of fish.

Duke's Creek is a challange, even for the best fishermen. but those are some big fish.

(thats where that fish in my avatar came from)


----------



## gumpster34 (Feb 11, 2008)

did those come from   bear sutton  place nice catch


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 11, 2008)

fwhitaker said:


> Actually you can fish Duke's Creek in Smithgal Woods, you just have to submit to a few regs.
> You can only fish on Wed, Sat, and Sun. 15 fishermen a day (must sign in and out)
> barbless hooks (all hooks in your possesion must be barbless or its a $35 per hook fine)
> no keeping of fish.
> ...



I did not know they opened it up like that.  They told us only guests could fish past the cable.  I caught 2 nice rainbows and a Brook Trout up there.  It is a tough creek to fish.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Feb 11, 2008)

In Goergia a stream, creek, river has to be designated as a "navigable waterway" or you cant fish it even from a boat unless you own the land or have permission from the land owner.  congrats on the fish!


----------



## Inatree (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow! this got outa hand !
Trespassing !, 
To Bowbuck , Picking up dead fish ! Geez man.
I dont see a rifle or a bow in that avatar of yours, I say that deer was hit by a Honda Accord.


----------



## rumcreek (Feb 12, 2008)

*Awesome Catch!!!!!*

Don't let these blowhard whiners diminish your awesome catch, if they could do it we'd see their pictures, but instead we have to hear them whine Great catch congrads!!!!!


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 13, 2008)

*Nice Catch and my 2 cents*

I myself used to be a fly fishing guide and I even had a Trophy Trout stream up in North Ga, I'd catch and grill up a fat trout every week and it tasted mighty good. I am no longer in the fly fishing business after reading some of these post and even on the NGTO where I used to hang out at, the guys on the NGTO think us fellas on this site is a bunch of rednecks who are a bunch of dumb ***************'s.
Heck they even started up a post about this mess of fish, http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65318
they are all scratching their heads in trying to figure out where you caught these. I say the heck with them, they are mostly a bunch of tight wads who think fly fishing for trout is the only way to catch a trout. They shun any-1 who catches a trout on a spinning rod and especially if you keep your catch to take home. 90 percent of the trout waters in north ga are released trout that are pellet fed and grow to these size you have here. 
I guess what I am trying to say here, the heck with all these folks who are trying to pee on your parade, most are jealous, they'd jump behind your back and fish out the fishing hole the 1st chance they got. How about posting more pics of your catch the next time you hit this sweet spot again, we'd all like to see them.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 13, 2008)

I do like to trout fish.  I have fished a lot in NGA.  Most of my fishing was done in shorts or blue jeans because getting to the creek usually was a hassle due to the thick brush you had to go through which would tear up your waders.  I don't know how they caught those fish, but they are big.  Personally I catch fish and eat them if the regs on that stream say it is legal.  

What I find areally interesting is all the folks jumping down their throat for those fish and automatically assuming they poached them, caught drifters, or any of the other explanations.  When I see pics of BIG BUCKS shot, I sure don't see people going nuts and telling them they must have spotlighted it or hit it with a car, shot it over corn, or other assumptions.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 13, 2008)

*Exactly Dawg2*


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum Yum....Congrats on finding a great spot..


I've always herd "navigable waterway" but some folks still think they can stop your canoe/kayak out to "their" side of the middle ...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch!, dont let those folks bother you.


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> If they were caught below Helen o nthe Hooch then they were tresspassing. Those fish belong to Unicoi Outfitters.
> 
> I doubt that's where they were.



You think so? Well (I cant help it yall) There is a place to fish below Helen, and U.O. DOES NOT "own" the trout, and its not on their property either,,,,,,,,and its perfectly legal,,,,,,,,some on here know about it,,,,,,and I won't tell if yall won't tell.....


I applaude those who want to keep and eat trout, I would have done the same thing, nothing like getting your arm jerked off by a big ol' rainy!


----------



## muleskinner (Feb 16, 2008)

*fishing in the hooch*



dawg2 said:


> Been  few conflicts up there because of that.  Some folks think they own the river.  Some stretches you can't go up: For exampleSmithgall Woods has a Private Stream and you can't go upstream past the cable unless you stay there.



If i catch anyone below hwy 75 bridge , thats a free trip to the jail house.And we do own the river water and the land under it.....


----------



## muleskinner (Feb 16, 2008)

*fishing in the hooch*



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Nice catch!, dont let those folks bother you.



How would you all like it if someone came in and clean your river out. Or if someone killed your big buck that you have been after for 2 years at your house or farm....


----------



## muleskinner (Feb 16, 2008)

Anything below hwy 75 bridge is out of bounds dont get caught  I will press charges .. Last year there was about 35 fines that was about 4500.00 total. If people ask most of the time they can fish and keep 1 fish and turn the others back. We try to let kids fish who has cancer or other illness. Just something to there thought away for being sick,and let them have a great day.


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2008)

muleskinner said:


> If i catch anyone below hwy 75 bridge , thats a free trip to the jail house.And we do own the river water and the land under it.....



How can you own the water when it's only passing through?


----------



## mac125 (Feb 16, 2008)

*trout*

you can thank zig zag zell miller for making that possible


----------



## Hoss (Feb 16, 2008)

The discussion about whether fishing a spot is legal or not needs to go to some other forum.  This forum is for sharing photos about your success.   Since it doesn't appear that folks can keep to that theme, the thread is being closed.

Hoss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 17, 2008)

what a waste of a thread.

sorry it went this way, congrats on a FINE stringer of fish.


----------

